# Faulty solenoid valve? Steam through group head...



## jahtrust (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi,

this is my first post here at the coffeeforums although I`ve already been reading for a while...

Shortly after I bought my used Gagia Classic in 2014 the following problem occurred:

-> after the machine has been switched on and the boiler reaches higher temperatures steam is increasingly released from the brew head. This also used to result in less pressure for milk frothing when switching to steaming (since I installed MrShades PID two days ago there`s always plenty of steam now - big thanks @MrShades for this great piece of kit!!!







)

- about 1/2 year ago I exchanged the 107 ° C thermostat and the solenoid valve - the problem persists however...

- a few weeks ago I opened the kettle to decalcify - visually checked the solenoid valve and it looked alright (as if exchanged recently)...

- I have installed the mentioned PID and on that occasion checked and opened the solenoid valve once more - the inside was clean and without any lime or other deposits, the openings / holes were free and nothing blocking visible (poked in the little hole with a needle - everything seems free and moving)

-> yet, the solenoid valve looks something different than in some other threads - but should be the correct one, shouldn`t it







(see pictures attatched)?

Unfortunately, the problem still persists - a video with "steam-ironish" sound from the group head at steam temperature (PID-140 ° C): https://www.dropbox.com/s/oqhb5gq7r8vi360/ 20170209_004500 (1) .mp4? Dl = 0

What could be the reason for the (more or less constant) release of steam through the group? Am grateful for hints and advice of any kind


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

jahtrust said:


> Hi,
> 
> this is my first post here at the coffeeforums although I`ve already been reading for a while...
> 
> ...


What does the inside of the solenoid valve look like!

Take a photo of the part with the ports in it, from the top - as that's where the valve should seal when "off" and not brewing.


----------



## jahtrust (Jan 31, 2017)

Thx for the quick reply!

Darn - the valve is back in the machine since I was keen to finish PID installation last night.

When talking about the "valve" do you mean the cylinder with the spring!? -> It has no opening apart from the tiny hole

The part with the ports on the other hand looked smooth - a little bit blackend but without residues - and it was free, too since I could blow right through...


----------



## jahtrust (Jan 31, 2017)

There must be something wrong with the solenoid valve, mustn`t it? Or might there be some other explanation?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

jahtrust said:


> There must be something wrong with the solenoid valve, mustn`t it? Or might there be some other explanation?


Yes, I think so - probably muck in the base of the valve so it's not sealing properly when power isn't applied to it.

I've only seen one solenoid valve "pack up" and that didn't click up and down when power was applied - hence the coil itself was dead... the valves themselves usually just need a damn good clean / descale to sort them out properly - so I doubt its anything terminal.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

See this post - and check yours... sound familiar?

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?36604-Old-Gaggia-Classic-Solenoid-Valve


----------



## Shigaon (Mar 2, 2017)

Good day,

Need help. I have Magnifica EAM3500. No steam/water from water spout (descale doesnt help).

Nozzle of water spout is clean.

Will be happy for any help.


----------



## Jack-Jones (Mar 23, 2016)

@Shigaon Welcome

Sorry I can't help with your machine problem, but you have posted your request for help in someone else's request for help (easily done)

You will be better off going back to the Technical, Faults, How-To's section, clicking on the black button, top left of that page (+post New Thread) and posting a new thread with your same question there, with something like (Magnifica EAM3500 problem) as the title, then just copy and paste your question there.

Good luck.


----------

